
Why Uber could be worth $70B - digisth
http://www.vox.com/2014/12/4/7336433/uber-worth-
======
tw04
So... they talk about "monopoly". In what world do they think the EU will
allow that to fly? Or China for that matter? I'd say "or the US", but I think
we all know they can easily grease those skids.

